# Frustration in the Heresy



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

There are tons of epic scenes and dramatic moments in the books that are very memorable but I think some of the most poingent ones that I hold in memory the most are ones where I felt so empathetic for a character that it made me increadibly frustrated. Two that stick out to me:

Magnus in a Thousand Sons - When him and Ahriman are heading to Nikea and Magnus is joyed to be returning triumphantly to the Emporer, his father. I remember the auther describing his emotions in such detail, I was DREADING knowing what was going to happen. Shortly after, when Ahriman realizes the trap and goes to warn Magnus, and Magnus telepaths something to the effect "I already know." This scene culminates with the Emporer basically mind chastising him to his seat with Magnus's words of defence "If I am guilty of anything, it is the pursuit of Knowledge." This book made me a huge Sons and Magnus fan, knowing that he was pretty much f'ed from the start, yet remained loyal pretty much till the very end...even though everything he did with the best intentions, pretty much backfires.

The second is when Lorgar lands on his destroyed planet of Monarchia. His perfect plant reduced to dust for his workship of the emporer as a god...when he is!!!! How the scene was written between his convo (and thumping) of the Sigillite, Guilliaman and finally the emporer really showed the emotions and I once again had myself feeling..."Lorgar is right!!!" The sadness, humilliation and anger were just amazingly expressed. I was proud of his not yeilding to the emporer when asked to yield. Amazing scene and along with Sons, and Fulgrim possibly 2 of the 3 top books.

I look forward to hearing some feedback and some other moments in the books that got you feeling this way .:victory:


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

that scene at monarchia is the very reason i take joy in slaughtering my brothers ultramarines


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

***SPOILER ALERT!!!*** (The Outcast Dead specifically)



My favorite one has to be from the Outcast Dead, at the end of the book, when Kai and the Emperor finish their regicide match and have that discuss.

In it, to me anyway, it appears the Emperor sees the future Kai saw and is resigned to it. At first, I thought him utterly cold and his character horribly flawed if he just accepted it and gave up. Then as the conversation continued, he spoke that sometimes the only victory is keep your enemy from winning ... and to me it speaks absolute volumes about the 40k Universe. It changes the light I see the Emperor in, no longer is he some bumbling baffoon who managed to be blind to the greatest tragedy the universe as known and then get crippled and strapped to a torture device for all time. Now it really does seem like a stalwart guardian, humbly accepting all the pain he endures while doing what he can to guide Humanity in everlasting survival.

The Emperor knew what was going to befall him, and like Sanguinius, willingly embraced his own demise, his own being strapped to the Golden Throne, and his own eternal suffering for his heresy against the Dark Gods. It changed my mind about him, the character, immensely. To willingly, almost joyous walk into your own eternal punishment for defying the most powerful beings in your known universe is immensely courageous. To have defied gods, spit upon them, screamed blasphemy to their face -- then humbly accept your punishment, yet in doing so do the only thing you can to save your own people from extinction -- its simply awe inspiring.


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

BlackGuard said:


> ***SPOILER ALERT!!!*** (The Outcast Dead specifically)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
There was something similar at the end of Mechanicum when they described teh Emporer guiding the fate of humanity on a very narrow path. That description painted his burden in a very noble light.


----------



## gatorgav (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't remember the scene exactly but it went something like this
At the end of Prospero Burns where Godsmote asks Kaspar why he keeps calling his rescuer "Bear". "Bear" then explains that his name is "Bjorn", and that there must have been a mistake in the Universal translator. Also, Russ's goodbye to Kaspar... See you next winter!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

The moment in Galaxy in Flames where Loken... supposidely dies was awesome. It was a hopeless seen that foreshaddowed the rest of the heresy. loved that part.


----------

